# Nostril plug



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I am infamous for purposefully looking for something wrong with my pets and freaking out about whatever I find is wrong. I was looking at my Silkie hen and noticed that she has a nostril plug (I'm not 100% sure, though.) I took a picture but for some reason, my camera won't connect to my computer. I haven't noticed her sneezing or shaking. What's the best way to remove it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A saline flush. A very gentle flush so you don't blow out her sinus.

Chances are it's food.

And watching closely is what happens and you get OK, we can deal this. Not watching gets you, that's big trouble.

I know what I'm trying to say here but I'm struggling. Basically, just keep watching. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay. Thank you. How do I do that exactly? 

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.

Okay... I'll be sure to keep a close eye on them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Put some saline water in an eye dropper or syringe without a needle and flush the sinus.

I keep sensitive saline solution for contact lenses here for that kind of thing.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, okay. Thank you so much!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I was able to remove the feed from her nostril but it looks like there's a teeny-tiny rock in her other one. What should I do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you try flushing the other one?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

A couple drops of warm water may help dissolve the "rock." Then gently try to remove the pieces of stuck food particles one at a time using a toothpick. Dont go up too far in the nostril, you dont want to push the feed further up in the nostril.
Take your time and have patience. Wrap the bird snuggly in a towel, then have someone hold her upright for you. You dont want her laying on her side or on her back wrapped in the towel. The water can flow back into the trachea, then she could aspirate.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Did you try flushing the other one?


Actually, no. I was kinda scared too. I took a paperclip and got it out. That was kind of all I had on hand. There wasn't a lot. For some odd reason, we don't have any toothpicks. I'll have to get one.


dawg53 said:


> A couple drops of warm water may help dissolve the "rock." Then gently try to remove the pieces of stuck food particles one at a time using a toothpick. Dont go up too far in the nostril, you dont want to push the feed further up in the nostril.
> Take your time and have patience. Wrap the bird snuggly in a towel, then have someone hold her upright for you. You dont want her laying on her side or on her back wrapped in the towel. The water can flow back into the trachea, then she could aspirate.


Okay. Thank you very much!


----------

